# Resumption of public transport in GCQ areas will be in 2 phases



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Department of Transportation (DOTr) on Friday announced it will gradually allow public modes of transportation in areas under more relaxed general community quarantine (GCQ).

“[T]here will be two phases to be executed for allowing the operation of the different modes of public transportation,” the DOTr said in a statement.

Under Phase 1, covering June 1 to 21, trains and bus augmentation, taxis, TNVS (transport network vehicle services), shuttle services, point-to-point buses, and bicycles will be allowed to operate with a limited passenger capacity.

Tricycles will also be allowed, subject to the prior approval of the concerned local government units.

Provincial buses will be barred from entering Metro Manila during the June 1 to 21 period

In Phase 2, covering June 22 to 30, public utility buses, modern PUVs or jeepneys, and UV Express will be allowed to operate, also with limited passenger capacity.

Transport modes allowed under Phase 2 will operate alongside those allowed during Phase 1, the DOTr said.

The Transportation department also reiterated the new normal guidelines which must be observed by the road transport sector:

Wearing of face masks at all times
Implementation of no-contact measures such as cashless payments
Use of thermal scanners
Availability of alcohol and sanitizers in Public Utility Vehicles (PUVs)
Disinfection of high-touch surfaces of vehicles
Establishment of disinfection facilities in various public transport terminals
Contact Tracing
“To effectively ensure and monitor the limited capacity and passenger load of all the public transport vehicles, the one meter social distance rule between persons will be strictly enforced inside ALL the PUVs and mass transport units, in adherence to health protocols,” the DOTr said.

“In this ‘New Normal' period, the DOTr will be harnessing the advantages of technology in implementing its initiatives for road-based transport, to minimize physical contact or face-to-face interaction to prevent the spread of COVID-19,” it said.

Modernization initiatives include the automatic fare collection system (AFCS) for cashless payment transactions, electronic toll collection, and global navigation satellite system/global positioning system.

The DOTr said it will also vigorously pursue and promote online transactions in licensing, registration and other documentary requirements.

Tthe Land Transportation Franchising and Regulatory Board (LTFRB) will be adopting the Public Transport Online Processing System (PTOPS), which is set to run in the National Capital Region on June 1, it said.

“This system will allow transactions to be made online, except the publication and hearing of cases—which will make LTFRB services faster and accessible for all its stakeholders,” the DOTr said.

Apart from social distancing protocols, the DOTr will also implement the following institutional changes under the “new normal:”

Routes Rationalization for a more effective traffic management
Industry Consolidation, to make it more efficient and financially tenable for stakeholders
The use of shuttle services to prevent students and employees from contracting the virus, will also be encouraged
Promotion of the use of non-motorized transport or use of bicycles, to maintain physical distancing, provide environmental and health benefits and promote efficient road space use
In a GCQ setting, the DOTr is also set to adopt a system in EDSA where dedicated lanes will be set forth for buses. 

In addition, the transformation of EDSA will include designated lanes for bikes, as well as the putting up of pedestrian crossing and bus boarding areas in strategic places. — RSJ, GMA News

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...-will-be-in-2-phases/story/?top_picks&order=4


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone know about the status of inter island travel? Either by air or by ferry?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone know about the status of inter island travel? Either by air or by ferry?


Here's a link and this was posted in the news yesterday https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...ghts-domestic-international.html#post15108544


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

That is similar to what we are doing in Iloilo (should be similar... but you never know ha ha). 
We went to GCQ on15MAY. jeepneys are allowed on the city, but only 25% of the jeeps and at 50% occupancy. Buses are running, but only within the province, and some areas may have quarantine passes... so you have to make sure you can get to your destination. Taxis & tricycles are running, with limited passengers.

Next week we are going to the MGCQ. I have seen the official rules, unsure what our actual rules will be. They said we will have unregulated movement within the province, some hotels can reopen with strict rules. More jeeps will be allowed. I have a friend that is a jeep owner and he said no one has said how many or what percentage of jeeps - but "more". 

Funny thing is on the gov't FB and IG pages most of the comments I see are against the reopening. Most are saying it is too early. Odd how different some places view things. ha ha

We are getting there.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone know about the status of inter island travel? Either by air or by ferry?


5 members of my GF's extended family travelled from Batangas to Calapan, Oriental Mindoro yesterday. There was lots of bureaucracy to overcome before it could happen, and it is only a one-way trip.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Taxis & tricycles are running, with limited passengers.


Tukaram, have you noticed how many passengers are allowed in the tricycles? Just curious I need to make a run to my bank tomorrow and my wife sure needs to get out.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Tukaram, have you noticed how many passengers are allowed in the tricycles? Just curious I need to make a run to my bank tomorrow and my wife sure needs to get out.


Here in Iloilo the rule is one passenger in the sidecar, no backriders (for sikads and trikes). I would expect the price to go up, if all rides are individual now. 

Each area seems to be making their own interpretation of the rules, though...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

The mind boggles and perhaps I should post this on M.C.A.s price gouging thread,,,,,,, but we are here now. I asked Ben about this and it's too hard to think about,,,,,,, he doesn't care because we have an SUV and a motorbike,,,,, groan and the thinking man.

For years and years we would park the car at the outlaws house, grab a tricycle and go into town,,,,, at times a niece or nephew on the back seat, parking in town is not on. We did this 6/7 years ago for 15 pesos, recently 20 pesos. Wait for it! Now it's 40 pesos with the excuse that they can't pick up extra riders. Go figure, I have done that trip so many times and we never stopped for another passenger.
Only my feeble observation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Doh, I will add to this, above, while it is little difference for us it doubles the transportation costs for the unemployed, those that have little money and the businesses that rely on local transport and that eats into their profit pushing prices up. The consumers as always are the donkeys carrying the load.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Here in Iloilo the rule is one passenger in the sidecar, no backriders (for sikads and trikes). I would expect the price to go up, if all rides are individual now.
> 
> Each area seems to be making their own interpretation of the rules, though...


Thanks Tukaram... yep we were turned around because my wife was riding in back of her brother in the trike and I was inside and so we dropped my wife off at a restaurant so I could get to my bank and then they turned us around again because they don't want extra traffic on certain days "trikes" but if you have a car it's no problem... it's costly for some of us that have to still pay the trike driver.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We made the trip again via tricycle and had to drop my wife off and then take me to the bank and go back for her, but I got out of the trike a few blocks early so I could have my brother in-law go back and get my wife and bring her to the bank, she had the dang check book and he couldn't understand a lick of English and I've known him for decades, he couldn't understand most of the words coming out of my mouth so the traffic enforcer got out his ticket book and was giving him a ticket and I took off walked to the bank, I sat down outside in the heat because of the social distancing and my wife showed up the police brought her anyway because it took us too long to return so good job on the PNP and they also cleared up the ticket.

I guess your beyond blessed if you have a car if not your pretty much screwed would be my take on travel because there's no public transportation.

Came out of the bank about an hour later and was relieved to get my banking done and get some money that's another topic and only to find out the older brother in-law had just died and the family needed clothe's for his funeral.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rough trot Mark, not been so bad here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The wife went out to the big city for the first time yesterday, still needed a travel pass but all went ok apart from all the stuff she bought. That's me busy for the next couple of weeks. At least when I'm allowed to go with her I'll be able to curve her enthusiasm.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Still haven't seen any taxis yet...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Still haven't seen any taxis yet...


We had to use the authorized barangay members with the pass around their neck they never get stopped other than in the next city and then our nearest city has days they are open to outside municipalities to get around and only one rider per trike. 

Wow a taxi would be something we never so those in our area unless somebody gets dropped off from the airport and it's a 5000 pesos ride.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Permanent pass issued today for local shopping, no requisites to spend hours at the local municipal hall for a pass to the next Barangay or anywhere else in the province, alcohol and cigarette ban lifted 2 days ago, limited public transport. No Taxis. No Buses, fortunately we have independent wheels.
I'm staying at home even though our province is Covid free, observations show the numbers don't add up for the Philippines, the next month or so will tell the tale.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

